# 94 CRI (minimum) in a standard 5mm DIP LED form!!



## clemence (Dec 13, 2015)

It's time to mod the tiny 5mm LED in those power bank! Rated at 7-8 lumen.
http://www.yujiintl.com/packages/display/?led_package=BC-5MM


----------



## djozz (Dec 16, 2015)

A while ago I bought a bag full of their 3200K version 5mm leds, and they really have a lovely tint and a nice even beam profile, I'm using them everywhere I can. I did notice in a 6x 5mm-led fixture that although the tint is always good (I can't really measure it but I believe their CRI claims), the actual tint varies visibly between the indidvidual leds. I will see if I can catch that in a picture and post it here one of these days.

They have a store with quite some other interesting high CRI things. In the same order I bought a e27 4000K 96CRI remote phosfor household bulb, and it has really upgraded my work light, the bulb is quite expensive but you get something really good (and it has been running for hours every night for half a year now without problems). Only problem with the store is high shipping costs.


----------



## clemence (Dec 16, 2015)

These days....with such close competitions between LED manufacturers out there, lumen is not the only thing most people pursue. I don't know if this is the effect of aging or it's just my eyes...but I appreciate high CRI lights way more than I did several years ago. Even the blueish/purplish tint from my power bank flash light really annoys me!


----------



## markr6 (Dec 16, 2015)

clemence said:


> These days....with such close competitions between LED manufacturers out there, lumen is not the only thing most people pursue. I don't know if this is the effect of aging or it's just my eyes...but I appreciate high CRI lights way more than I did several years ago. Even the blueish/purplish tint from my power bank flash light really annoys me!



No kidding. I'm getting way off topic here but sticking with the CRI discussion, I recently received some 4000K, 90CRI, 840lm LED bulbs. They are PERFECT! So much better than my 5000K Crees with 80CRI. Or any CCT with 80CRI for that matter. I'll say, it's a bit strange seeing high CRI from a cool-ish (4000K) bulb. I get it now


----------



## fnj (Dec 21, 2015)

These are ordinary leaded 5mm LEDs, NOT DIPs.


----------



## clemence (Dec 21, 2015)

fnj said:


> These are ordinary leaded 5mm LEDs, NOT DIPs.


According to many literatures, it's considered to be DIP (Dual Inline Package) LED package. And I also use the same terms as the manufacturer (Yuji) use to promote his product. If there are another industrial names for this, I don't know.


----------



## snakebite (Jan 2, 2016)

technically it a t1 3/4 package.
btw a cheap but decent alternative to a high cri is these.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/100Pcs-500p...ght-Round-Superbrigh-t-LED-Lamp-/131627472295
and these
http://www.ebay.com/itm/131660049021?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&var=431050278348&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

claimed 5000k and ra75.
about 30 deg.
imho is the enhanced red rendering helps these a lot.and cheap!


----------



## clemence (Jan 3, 2016)

It's indeed super cheap!
But unfortunately it's still below CRI 90


----------



## snakebite (Jan 4, 2016)

but much better than the common blueish white 5mm with terrible color rendering.
seller claims ra75 whatever that translates to.
and in my punishment tests these are holding up.100 ma drive in free air with no heatsinking and no visible degredation over a control sample.after 24 hours.
every other 5mm i have here was dead in minutes to a few hours.
going to keep pounding this one....


----------



## clemence (Jan 4, 2016)

Wow! 100mA??
Interesting......


----------



## snakebite (Jan 5, 2016)

yes 100ma on a fresh 18650.just held by spring tension of the leads.i formed them to plug into one of my li-ion modded versapaks.its still fine....


----------



## Burgess (Jan 5, 2016)

Can't WAIT to see these 94 CRI emitters

in a Fenix E01 flashlight ! ! !


< hint hint >


----------



## snakebite (Jan 17, 2016)

or an arc-aaa


Burgess said:


> Can't WAIT to see these 94 CRI emitters
> 
> in a Fenix E01 flashlight ! ! !
> 
> ...


----------



## evgeniy (Feb 2, 2016)

djozz said:


> A while ago I bought a bag full of their 3200K version 5mm leds, and they really have a lovely tint and a nice even beam profile, I'm using them everywhere I can.



What driver you user for it?
Are you use dimmers (by voltage/current, or PWM) ?


----------



## jason 77 (Feb 2, 2016)

I have a bunch of these in the 3200K and 5600K, in both 30 and 60 degree types. Both have very "pleasing to the eye" outputs.


----------



## TexLite (Mar 14, 2016)

Yuji does indeed have an awesome product lineup, and their "violet" series have a 98 CRI rating. Unfortunately in the last 6 months or so their prices have skyrocketed, and they've also been OOS on many of the items I've ordered before (SMD strips and COB's).

The 5mm LED's are about the only thing that hasn't tripled in price, though they've gone up to $15 from $10 recently. I'm not sure if this has something to do with the recent fluctuations in currency or demand.

-Michael


----------

